# Rhinestone Machine- Highland machines



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the decor rhinestone machines from Highland. Saw a video and it looks pretty cool


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't found anyone yet that has any experience with it, but I agree with you. I have been watching it for a while. The price is nice too. It is priced about the same as the cams 2 hoppers, but the Highland has 4 hoppers. I just don't know what the problems may be with it. I do know I have had some issues working with Mesa and that is another reason I have just watched it. If someone else was offering it I may be more apt to jump it faster, but Mesa has not had the best customer service.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

What is the price? I did not get to make it to ISS so I wonder if they had some kind of show special. very tempting.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I know. I didn't get to the ISS show either. There is usually some kind of special, but I was hoping I could get to another show later and find out if they are offering some specials.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

From what I have been running into the price is nearly twice the price of the CAMS two hopper machine and a bit lower than the six hopper machine. The CAMS is a proven performer in this marketplace and continues to be an innovator as was evidenced by the debut of the 2V-12P at the FT Worth show - 16" x 20" table at up to 350 SPM.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I just purchased the Decor 6 hopper machine and it was delivered two days ago and just finished up training yesterday. I upgraded from the cams 2 hopper machine. There are a lot of nice features with the Decor machine but there are also some drawbacks. The machine itself is awesome so far but the 2D software it comes with is probably as bad as GemMaster. I did get the Sierra Hot Fix Era software that can communicate with the machine and they actually shipped it to me a few weeks ago so I could play around with it. I was creating all of my designs in DAS' Stone Cut Pro then converting them to GemMaster. So now I have to take all of the designs from DAS and convert them to Sierra. As far as I know, you cannot convert a GemMaster design into Sierra at this point. So if anyone does get the Sierra software and would like to know how to convert their designs, please let me know. I'll eventually do a video when I have more time and I figure out how to do a video, lol. You can convert any vector rhinestone design into Sierra. It can be a little time consuming but it beats having to recreate the design from scratch. The Sierra does a beautiful job working with fills. I create my artwork in Corel then bring it into Sierra. As long as your artwork is set up correctly, the design will come out beautiful in Sierra. Sierra does have some downsides as far as not being able to edit things as easily in some other programs, but there is a lot less to edit. Also at this point, there isn't a way to create a cut line around the design if you want to do rhinestone decals. I figured out a way to get the design into Corel then Smart Cut Pro to do this, but again, that's a few extra steps. I decided to go with it since I spend so much time cleaning up designs, and have not found a good way to work my fills when dealing with curved text and design. The Sierra does an awesome job with the fills and there are several fill options and you can then manipulate the fills even after they are created. I do sell some decals, but I sell a lot more shirt designs. So I figure the time I'm saving on design creating is worth the extra time it take when creating a decal once in a while. 

Back to the machine...I really like the Cams, but I think the Decor has a lot of nice features like the removable platen (it comes with two). This way if you only have the 4 hopper and have a design with more colors, you can run the first 4 colors on one platen, switch out and run the same 4 colors on the second platen, then put the new colors in and run the second part of the design on both platens. The design will line up perfectly and it saves you time on having to clean out hoppers as much. Parts are less expensive to replace because boards and other electrical/motor devices are separated more. So instead of having to replace one large part in the Cams machine, the Decor has that same part broken down into smaller parts so you're only having to replace what is actually broken (I don't know the technical terms for these parts or boards so I can't give you exact info on this). There are more filters that catch debris before getting to the suction heads that can easily be cleaned so you have less issues with stones being misplaced or thrown. You can send your designs using an SD card instead of tying it up to a computer. There are some other fixes that people were having problems with the Cams machine but I can't think of them right now. 

They are both great machines and I'll keep everyone updated on my experience with the Decor. The biggest issue is the type of software you have to use and the flexibility of converting designs. But it was worth changing mine over for the ease of the fill features in Sierra. And since the software is newer, I know they will keep making improvements and updates.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Good info Diana, 
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for your post Diana!! I have looked at the machine several times, but I hadn't known of anyone actually buying one so I wasn't sure how reliable they were. I do know I have had some issues with dealing with Mesa so that was another concern I had. Luckily we haven't had a lot of issues with the machines that we have purchased from Mesa so we haven't had to deal with them a lot, but the few times we have it was really hard to reach anyone for help. Please keep us informed on how the machine performs for you. There were a lot of things I had liked about the machine when I looked at it. Thanks again!!


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

We ordered the "new" CAMS replacement from MESA and needless to say we are still waiting....I cannot say how reluctant I was to buy another machine form them in the first place. Now I have a retail store in a market with high demand for rhinestone apparel, months of pre-promotion & thanks to MESA no machine! So I have to generate that income some other way & hope my pre-orders will continue to wait! SMH! 


Does anyone else sell a CAM style machine? I will cancel this order from MESA so fast!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

diana13t said:


> I just purchased the Decor 6 hopper machine and it was delivered two days ago and just finished up training yesterday. I upgraded from the cams 2 hopper machine. There are a lot of nice features with the Decor machine but there are also some drawbacks. The machine itself is awesome so far but the 2D software it comes with is probably as bad as GemMaster. I did get the Sierra Hot Fix Era software that can communicate with the machine and they actually shipped it to me a few weeks ago so I could play around with it. I was creating all of my designs in DAS' Stone Cut Pro then converting them to GemMaster. So now I have to take all of the designs from DAS and convert them to Sierra. As far as I know, you cannot convert a GemMaster design into Sierra at this point. So if anyone does get the Sierra software and would like to know how to convert their designs, please let me know. I'll eventually do a video when I have more time and I figure out how to do a video, lol. You can convert any vector rhinestone design into Sierra. It can be a little time consuming but it beats having to recreate the design from scratch. The Sierra does a beautiful job working with fills. I create my artwork in Corel then bring it into Sierra. As long as your artwork is set up correctly, the design will come out beautiful in Sierra. Sierra does have some downsides as far as not being able to edit things as easily in some other programs, but there is a lot less to edit. Also at this point, there isn't a way to create a cut line around the design if you want to do rhinestone decals. I figured out a way to get the design into Corel then Smart Cut Pro to do this, but again, that's a few extra steps. I decided to go with it since I spend so much time cleaning up designs, and have not found a good way to work my fills when dealing with curved text and design. The Sierra does an awesome job with the fills and there are several fill options and you can then manipulate the fills even after they are created. I do sell some decals, but I sell a lot more shirt designs. So I figure the time I'm saving on design creating is worth the extra time it take when creating a decal once in a while.
> 
> Back to the machine...I really like the Cams, but I think the Decor has a lot of nice features like the removable platen (it comes with two). This way if you only have the 4 hopper and have a design with more colors, you can run the first 4 colors on one platen, switch out and run the same 4 colors on the second platen, then put the new colors in and run the second part of the design on both platens. The design will line up perfectly and it saves you time on having to clean out hoppers as much. Parts are less expensive to replace because boards and other electrical/motor devices are separated more. So instead of having to replace one large part in the Cams machine, the Decor has that same part broken down into smaller parts so you're only having to replace what is actually broken (I don't know the technical terms for these parts or boards so I can't give you exact info on this). There are more filters that catch debris before getting to the suction heads that can easily be cleaned so you have less issues with stones being misplaced or thrown. You can send your designs using an SD card instead of tying it up to a computer. There are some other fixes that people were having problems with the Cams machine but I can't think of them right now.
> 
> They are both great machines and I'll keep everyone updated on my experience with the Decor. The biggest issue is the type of software you have to use and the flexibility of converting designs. But it was worth changing mine over for the ease of the fill features in Sierra. And since the software is newer, I know they will keep making improvements and updates.



Diana, can you please post a link for us? if that is possible


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I cannot give you an update yet on how I like the machine because I really haven't been able to use it. I'm wondering if I'm the first to buy the Sierra software with the machine because there is an alignment issue. When you create a design in Sierra you save the design as a .dsg file. But when you want to send it to the Decor machine you save it as a .dst file. But something is going wrong when the file is converted to a .dst file because the X and Y alignment are off. So all last week and today I've been in contact with Sierra and they are working very hard trying to figure out the problem. 

I have been in contact with someon in Houston that has had the 4 hopper machine since February this year and he loves it. He actually is wanting to upgrade to the 6 hopper machine now. This machine is the only thing he's ever used and when he bought it, the Sierra software wasn't even available at that time for the Decor machine. So he's been using the 2D software, which in my opinion, is even worse the GemMaster.

I did send a couple .dsg files to another person who has a CAMS machine but is using the Sierra software. She was kind enough to run the designs for me, but of course the CAMS machine reads a .yng file. The designs came out perfect so there's obviously a glitch in the software when being converted to a .dst file. I pray that Sierra gets it figured out this week!!!

I'll keep you updated on how things are going once Sierra gets this figured out. Then I can actually give you a review on the machine itself.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report Diana,, 
I am aware of the conversion issue too, and doing the workarounds, please keep us posted.
Sandy jo


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

royalthreadz said:


> We ordered the "new" CAMS replacement from MESA and needless to say we are still waiting....I cannot say how reluctant I was to buy another machine form them in the first place. Now I have a retail store in a market with high demand for rhinestone apparel, months of pre-promotion & thanks to MESA no machine! So I have to generate that income some other way & hope my pre-orders will continue to wait! SMH!
> 
> 
> Does anyone else sell a CAM style machine? I will cancel this order from MESA so fast!


CAMS is a brand name for the Yongnam rhinestone machines. We, ColDesi, Inc. are now the North American exclusive distributor for this product. You can PM me for more info if you would like.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Thanks for the report Diana,,
> I am aware of the conversion issue too, and doing the workarounds, please keep us posted.
> Sandy jo


Hey Sandy Jo,
How long have you known about this problem? Mesa and Sierra act like this is the first they've ever heard of this problem. Did you report it to either of them?How do you work around it?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Diana, 
I think we have the same friend that knows the workaround, so have had conversations with her, as to the work arounds, 

I am very very close to getting a Robotic machine myself, The Transfers now days are so complex, and are very rarely one color or one stone size anymore.

I am getting many requests for full multi color fills with many sizes of stones, and with the ablility for all of us to design such multi color designs, I see this trend even pushing forward more, in the future, 

So I have seemed to outgrow the machine I thought I wanted before I even got it.

I am now also looking at the 6 wheel. 

But in doing the research and using other rhinestone programs, and having Thousands of my own Designs, I will need to convert them over.

So I have my eyes and ears on all this , paying close attention to the machines and software and issues to make sure I can use it to its fullest when I make my purchase.
Please keep us posted.

Sandy jo


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Diana,
> I think we have the same friend that knows the workaround, so have had conversations with her, as to the work arounds,
> Sandy jo


I've been speaking with the person you talking about and she has a different type of machine with a little bit different problem. 

But hopefully the problem can be fixed.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Diana, do you know if the machine can read a .dst file converted in another type of software? For example, do you think it would have the same problem if I exported one of my DAS designs as a .dst? I ask, because I too am very interested in this machine, but I would prefer NOT to have to use a different software, and just convert the files I have to one that can be read by the machine

Thanks.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Diana, do you know if the machine can read a .dst file converted in another type of software? For example, do you think it would have the same problem if I exported one of my DAS designs as a .dst? I ask, because I too am very interested in this machine, but I would prefer NOT to have to use a different software, and just convert the files I have to one that can be read by the machine
> 
> Thanks.


It might! If you want to email me a rhinestone design converted to a .dst file, I'd be happy to try to run it. Send it to [email protected].

What software would you be trying to use to convert it?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sure yet. I have a couple of thoughts flying around in my head, but need to check to see what I have that will either export a .dst or convert to a .dst.

I'll give it a whirl and send it to you if I'm successful, along with all the details


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I found a tentative way of converting as well. Diana and I have been sharing info with hopes of finding an even easier way to do it. So far so good for me, but I am converting for my sequin machine. I can take and eps or yng file and convert it with a few modifications. This is great for me because I can now take my yng files from my cams to make sequin trransfers. I was thinking of doing a video on the conversion if I get some free time. Unfortunately my only free time this week will be spent getting a root canal. fun, fun, fun


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have Wilcom's DecoStudio? I have it somewhere but it's not installed on my computer and I can't find half my stuff yet since we moved a few months ago. Deco Studio integrates with Corel to do multi decorated apparel (such as embroidery and vinyl or rhinestones). So I'm wondering if a .cdr file is brought into DecoStudio if it can be saved as a .dst file and work with the Decor machine. 

So if anyone has DecoStudio, could you please email me at [email protected] so I can send you a .cdr file (or whatever file format you think would work best) then send it back to me as a .dst file if possible.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Diana,

We sell the Deco Studio software and you can convert a cdr file to embroidery then export it as a dst. Have you been able to get any answers to the issue with the Decor machine? We also sell the HotFix Era and have not had any issues with output from it to the CAMS. At a show this weekend with Sierra we were informed that the issue is not software related.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Hi Diana,
> 
> We sell the Deco Studio software and you can convert a cdr file to embroidery then export it as a dst. Have you been able to get any answers to the issue with the Decor machine? We also sell the HotFix Era and have not had any issues with output from it to the CAMS. At a show this weekend with Sierra we were informed that the issue is not software related.


You are the second person from your company to tell me that. What's strange to me is why is Sierra then "working with me" on this having me send them files and pics? I'm not saying you're lying, I'm just very confused and frustrated with the whole situation.

I found my Deco Studio, but to get it to work right I'm now having uninstall Corel so I can install Deco Studio and have Corel integrate with it. So I'm doing that now, I'll reload everything and see if I can convert my rhinestone designs I created in Stone Cut Pro (saved as a .cdr file) into a .dst file in Deco Studio. It may not work, but this the last idea I have before pulling the rest of my hair out.

I have a question for you, how close can you get the spacing in Sierra for the Cams machine?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well that bright idea didn't work (using Deco Studio to save design as .dst file). It only recognizes stiches and I don't want that. I'm going to start a new post to see if anyone will speak up if they own the Decor machine and Sierra and see if they'll tell us how it's doing.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

diana13t said:


> You are the second person from your company to tell me that. What's strange to me is why is Sierra then "working with me" on this having me send them files and pics? I'm not saying you're lying, I'm just very confused and frustrated with the whole situation.


I can only pass on what I am told, it is possible that we were not goven the correct information. Please trust that I would not lie to someone to facilitate a sale.

Let me know if I can do anything else to help.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

royalthreadz said:


> We ordered the "new" CAMS replacement from MESA and needless to say we are still waiting....I cannot say how reluctant I was to buy another machine form them in the first place. Now I have a retail store in a market with high demand for rhinestone apparel, months of pre-promotion & thanks to MESA no machine! So I have to generate that income some other way & hope my pre-orders will continue to wait! SMH!
> 
> That's not good. What model did you order and how long have you been waiting?


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

We have finally recieved our machine. The installer Wes was great, I am excited to have the machine up & running. I am disappointed in the starter software. After seeing the difference in Sierra I won't evevn use the supplied software. I must say I experienced this same frustration when I recieved wings xp with my first embroidery machine. I feel I should be informed that in order for me to operate the machine I am purchasing at a high, professional quality level I need to buy additional software.... I would have added that $1,000 to my financing. Now I have to wait to the middle of the week to clear this money, then wait for the software to arrive. I'm not even gonna address the fact I am worried that I will run into the same problems addressed in this forum. I am on this carnival ride & have to see it out. I do not hold the employees I have dealt with responsible at all...that said I do understand it is a business and profit is the motive BUT informed customers make loyal, happy customers.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a cams and the Sierra program. I just purchased the decor. Mesa is bringing it to me and training on my site, this week. I purchased Sierra within days on getting my cams and gem master. Sierra is so much better but gem master can do things Sierra cant. I was told there is something coming out or is already out to convert the two programs.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Texaslady- What made you go with the Decor and not another Cams?


----------

